# افضل ترنيمة لفاديا بزى على الاطلاق - لغيرك ممنوع اللمس - من تلحين سامح عبيد



## bisho102 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

افضل ترنيمة لفاديا بزى على الاطلاق من تلحين سامح عبيد

ترنيمة لغيرك ممنوع اللمس 

اللينك اهو


*شريط ( لغيرك ممنوع اللمس )​*


----------



## ebnyasw3 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لفاديا بزى على الاطلاق من تلحين سامح عبيد*

ترنيمة جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك خدمتك
               جاري التحميل.........
سكيب2008


----------



## rammrommm (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لفاديا بزى على الاطلاق من تلحين سامح عبيد*

جارى التحميل والف شكر على تعبك


----------



## mina3338 (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لفاديا بزى على الاطلاق من تلحين سامح عبيد*

شكرا ليك وعلي تعبك


----------



## ayman_r (7 مارس 2008)

*ترنيمه جديده واسمها لغيرك ممنوع اللمس*

*انت الصفقه الرابحه في عمري 

انت المنفعه تحت الشمس

حقك وحدك تستخدمني ولغيرك ممنوع اللمس

*

*شريط ( لغيرك ممنوع اللمس )​*


----------



## مارينا مسعود (18 أبريل 2008)

*ترنيمة لغيرك ممنوع اللمس*

ترنيمة لغيرك ممنوع اللمس 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ترنيمة لغيرك ممنوع اللمس

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/.../__online.html

يارب تعجبكم


----------



## caro/كارو (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جديده واسمها ممنوع اللمس*

تحفه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جديده واسمها ممنوع اللمس*

merciiiiiiiiii gdn 3la eltarnima elgamda di God wz uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جديده واسمها ممنوع اللمس*

شكرا ليك يا غالى على الترنيمة

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*ممنوع اللمس .......وتحدي*

ترنيمة لغيرك ممنوع اللمس
ترنيمة رائعة 
مستني الردود


ديه كلمات الترنيمة

عايز اعيش في مخافة اسمك دة سلامي في خضوعي اليك
ويشوف فيا العالم رسمك لما انظر يا يسوع بعنيك

القرار
انت الصفقة الرابحة في عمري انت المنفعة تحت الشمس
حقك وحدك تستخدمني ولغيرك ممنوع اللمس

طهر كل خزاين قلبي اعن يا سيدي ضعف ايماني 
خليني ابقي امين في عبادتي واخلق فيا شخص روحاني

دخلني لاعماق الشركة انت صديق منتصف الليل 
متعني بفيضان الربكة حبك غمر وعطفك سيل

الردوووووووووووووووووود


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ممنوع اللمس .......وتحدي*

طيب فين رابط الترنيمة الجميلة دي ​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جديده واسمها ممنوع اللمس*

*انت الصفقة الرابحة في عمري انت المنفعة تحت الشمس
حقك وحدك تستخدمني ولغيرك ممنوع اللمس
جميله اوى يا ايمان بجد 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## elnegmelaswad (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جديده واسمها ممنوع اللمس*

رجاء محبة من المشرفين 
حذف الموضوع لاني مكنتش اعرف ان الترنيمة نازلة 
فرجاء محبة حزف الموضوع او ردي
وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جديده واسمها ممنوع اللمس*

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جديده واسمها ممنوع اللمس*

ميررررسى على الترنيمه ​

جارى التحميل ............

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مراد نشات (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جديده واسمها ممنوع اللمس*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## foba h (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جديده واسمها ممنوع اللمس*

عايز اعيش في مخافة اسمك دة سلامي في خضوعي اليك
ويشوف فيا العالم رسمك لما انظر يا يسوع بعنيك

دخلني لاعماق الشركة انت صديق منتصف الليل :t9:
متعني بفيضان الربكة حبك غمر وعطفك سيل


ترنيمة جميلة جدا جدا جددددددددددددددا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه جديده واسمها ممنوع اللمس*

*الرابط مظهرش معى*


----------



## ميرنا (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه جديده واسمها ممنوع اللمس*

مش شغالة متجننونيش


----------



## ENG BESHOY (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه جديده واسمها ممنوع اللمس*

*شكرا علي الترنيمة يا ايمن بس علي فكرة الترنيمة قديمة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2009)

>


----------

